# New to driving!



## WinchesterGirl30 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey all, I have 5 minis, two mares I have had for 8 years, one 5 yer old born with me and two new foqls this year. But I haven't done any driving with them! So I'm starting to try to get into it now, but I need any advice you all can give me. Any tips on getting started with training and how to do it would be very appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 1, 2015)

O, boy, a new driver!!! YAAYYY!

So, driving can be the most fun you've ever had. It is also considered the most dangerous of equine activities. Anything you can do to add to your safety is good to know, learn and practice.

The best way to learn is to take lessons with a REPUTABLE driving instructor. Doesn't have to be with minis. Next would be to get good books and DVDs.

A great basic book is "Breaking and Training the Driving Horse" by Doris Ganton.

Another would be "Train your Miniature Horse to Drive" by Pat Elder. She is supposed to be doing a companion DVD for this, but I haven't seen it yet. I WILL PURCHASE it when it becomes available.

DVD - Basics -

Teach Your Horse to Drive - Lesson 1 & Lesson 2 by Mary Ruth Marks

There are many, many others - some address safety, some address nothing but ground or line driving, some are meant for pairs, some are for certain competitions. They would all build on the basics and you can pick and choose what to utilize that helps you learn. I've purchased several books and DVDs that I consider a waste of money - either due to my being past what they are teaching and I felt I could have used the money elsewhere or I felt that the "teaching" was wrong for me (a well known trainer, who was recommended to me to watch/get if I could - put me to sleep. Those DVDs were expensive!!)... I no longer have all my links/lists thru my website (down and in-accessible) and since our move 9 months ago, we still haven't gotten all the DVDs and books unpacked yet.

I personally like the website Rural Heritage and their links to driving info. YES, most of it is only farm related, but they do carry a vast amount of books and reading what is meant for Draft Horse driving folk is eye opening and covers a tremendous amount of info - amazingly a lot can be used by the pleasure horse driver of single horses. LOVE, LOVE LOVE - Training Horses, Training Teamsters and The Work Horse Handbook both by LR Miller; Farming with Horses or the new edition called Driving Horses: how to harness, hitch & align your horse for work or play - by Steve Bowers.

I'm still working on my list of books/DVDs to learn from... I've invested in many over the last 15 years.


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow thank you that's amazing! I'll definitely look into some of those and see what looks good for me! Thank you!


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 2, 2015)

Also - google "equine DVD rental" or some such. I believe there are 2 DVD companies that specialize in renting, thru the mail, DVDs for horse folk. You could rent them in succession and decide which ones are relevant to you (you will start picking up on that, trust me) and then could purchase your own so that you can watch them again and again whenever necessary.

I haven't tried that out yet.

What I like about the 1st two books I mentioned as well - they are both under $20. The others I mentioned - are substantially more but also have many, many more pages of detailed info and pictures, pictures, pictures.

**********

WOW!! Just went out to Amazon and they have a WHOLE BUNCH of "new" driving books I haven't seen and I don't remember coming up on my searches in the not so distant past!!

They also have that Doris Ganton book for $10.90 if you have amazon prime (which I do)... Low enough you might be able to do more than one book at a time. (We have a vast & varied LIBRARY - our whole family LIKES getting books. We all drool over whatever anyone has ordered - well my family not so much when I get the driving books, LOL)

OK instead of listing books right now, I'm just going to do links to pages/sites that have books for sale - some the same and some VERY different. LOTS of driving books out there these days. I don't favor the Allen pictorial books (drawn) - they might work for children, but some of the concepts to/for me are dangerous and there just isn't that much info in them. They aren't expensive, but I'd personally recommend saving that money and applying it to some of the other books instead. I haven't seen the Allen pictorials done with photos before...

The first two are advertisers here on LB -

Ozark Mtn Mini Horse Tack - Driving books

Star Lake Tack - Books

**********

Mischka Press - Part of Rural Heritage, but lots of GOOD DRIVING books, videos and DVDs.

Big Black Horse LLC - Driving books - good selection of all types - some I haven't seen before

Carriage and Driving - Books

Driving Essentials - I have been to a clinic that featured him as a clinician and have been on several driving forums that he writes on when he has time. VERY informative, answers questions etc. The clinic I saw/went to was more advanced and much of what was discussed and worked with was "way above" where I was at the time, but I DID take some info home from it and that little bit made a HUGE difference in the response of some of my driving ponies. If/when I can, I will attend other functions he instructs at!!

Wild Horse Books & Art - Driving Books - some I haven't seen before! Nice selection.

Mini Horse & Pony Tack Guide - Has a harnessing video using a mini horse - but doesn't actually cover placement of the harness, breeching or any adjustments for correct fit...

***********

In MHO - the two most important "gaits" and words you can teach your horse are "WHOA" and "STAND". And that starts long before driving does.

A simple "Rein Board" goes a long way in teaching you how to handle the lines and a whip BEFORE you handle your horse(s). Can be as simple as using small water bottles filled w/ water or sand, attached to some type of lines to practice with and draped over a fence rail to use. The lines from your harness (if you already have one), leather reins from "biggies"/riding, leadropes for minis that match in type, weight and length. The leadropes I favor (longer, thicker w/ heavy duty snaps are too heavy, imo, to use for practice -well they WOULD strengthen your arms/hands!!

I am not a show horse trainer and if your eventual goal is to show in AMHR or ASPC - you really should get together w/ a trainer/instructor that teaches that from the beginning. There are differences - in what/how you drive and in training/presenting your horse.


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 2, 2015)

Another favorite author - for all things HORSE - Cherry Hill - these two have all kinds of exercises to do with the driving horse. I can't remember if I actually have these or not. When i finally get our books unpacked, I will see!

Info about Cherry Hill

Ground Training Exercises 

101 lounging & Ground Driving exercises


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 3, 2015)

IMO the best ingredients for successful beginning driving:

enthusiasm

optimism

confidence

a horse with the correct temperament


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Oct 3, 2015)

Yay I'm Not the noob anymore haha! Welcome


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 4, 2015)

Once I get the word that I'm cancer free I intend to pamper myself with a driving lesson. So now, I need to find a teacher who knows what they are doing and doesn't look down on minis. I found one a year or so ago but she referred to minis as brats and not a horse of quality so left with a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 4, 2015)

lucky seven said:


> Once I get the word that I'm cancer free I intend to pamper myself with a driving lesson. So now, I need to find a teacher who knows what they are doing and doesn't look down on minis. I found one a year or so ago but she referred to minis as brats and not a horse of quality so left with a sour taste in my mouth.


Very unprofessional!! A true trainer would know how to help an owner with behavioral issues. And that assumes that there are no full size horse brats... Big or little, horses are still horses.

You should have some options in your part of the world. Check the American Driving Society or contact AMHA for someone in your area to help with training.


----------



## MiniNHF (Oct 5, 2015)

I was lucky enough to find a CDE trainer willing to give me lessons on the dressage side of things to help me continue to move my boys forward in our driving efforts. I actually just googled and searched till I found someone semi-close and sent out an email. I come from a Eventing and Show Jumping background so I understand the concepts but not how to do it without being seated on a horse.

Lessons can get pricey depending on the trainers accomplishments etc but if they are one of the best then its definitely worth the money spent.


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah the money is why lessons may not be in the cards for a while yet. I'm just starting out in my career in the trades so my pay isn't great. Unfortunately paying for what they need might be all I can do right now. I don't really plan to compete or anything more just for my own fun around home qnd take my little cousins for rides. So we will get there just might be slowly.


----------



## MiniNHF (Oct 6, 2015)

Just a thought but some places will let you work off lessons by doing chores around the farm, cleaning stalls, bringing horses in etc. Lessons are always good even if you are not competing; you can develop habits that are not good to have and a trainer can clue you in on that.

I just started driving this spring and it is a lot of fun especially with the right horse


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah I know some places will bUT unfortunately again due to my job I don't have much time to do my own chores and someone else's on top of lessons and work etc. Lol. Paying for lessons would be much more reasonable. The other thing is there isn't that many mini farms in my area. I know one lady who does lessons who I found through Facebook but she lives 2 hours away and the closest she travels is still an hour and a half from me. So first I'll have to try to fond someone closer to home to help me out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 7, 2015)

My avatar horse and I learned with each other. It can be done. Then you can tweak your skills with lessons as you go along. That is not ideal, but plenty of people start driving that way. I know I made lots of mistakes, but we both survived them and enjoy our drives together. Go for it.


----------



## MiniNHF (Oct 7, 2015)

A good driving trainer should be able to give you lessons no matter what breed of horse you have, doesn't necessarily have to be a mini trainer; those are few and far between, most will only train your horse and not you.

I can understand the time issue; I am right there with you, I barely have time for myself


----------



## Al B (Oct 7, 2015)

So where are you located? Might have some references.


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm near ottawa Ontario Canada lol yeah Marsha it might have to be training myself for the first bit anyway, I hAve already started doing some of that with my horses and me ?


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 8, 2015)

How far away does that make you from "Patty's Place"? Sorry, I haven't looked at a map - just asking/posting link for you!

Patty's Pony Place


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Oct 9, 2015)

Lmao oh only about a week of driving or 6 hours flying ? Edmonton is the other side of the contract from me lol


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 10, 2015)

That's a drag!

Sorry, 'bout that.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 10, 2015)

That is funny!


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 11, 2015)

lucky seven said:


> Once I get the word that I'm cancer free I intend to pamper myself with a driving lesson. So now, I need to find a teacher who knows what they are doing and doesn't look down on minis. I found one a year or so ago but she referred to minis as brats and not a horse of quality so left with a sour taste in my mouth.


That is so sad, but I've dealt with that the whole time I've owned the Shetland ponies (since 1995) and also with the Arabs (they are "flighty", "mean", "unsafe for children" - don't 'ya know? ) I've proven many vets, farriers AND trainers WRONG about both breeds - but yes it's been an uphill battle! And folks remember the bad ones LONG before they remember the good ones... Part of the problem is that Shetlands and Minis are SMART - and they can/will often take advantage of the unwary or someone who doesn't know or anyone who isn't paying attention. A lot of Shetlands/minis will make you pay attention or they will go off and do their own thing - at all the wrong times,




. And trust me - combining the Shetland and the Arab (we've done many such Xs and will again in the future) - tried my patience at times...

Persevere! Maybe even call that same trainer back and see if you can talk to her (?) about the basics. Trust me, when I approached several different trainers/instructors for lessons/training - they backed up in a hurry when they found out that I had Shetlands. Then I didn't have the proper gear either, when I first started out! WOW, that got interesting. A lot of people have been amazed at how I've done and how the ponies do and how well that "inappropriate" harness has worked/lasted...

OR look around some more - there are drivers in NY. I just don't really know where in relation to you.

We are here to be a sounding board if/when you need it.


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 11, 2015)

Original OP - I see that I also didn't mention a tack store that advertises right here on LB - Mini Express. They have several of the books that I mentioned as well as a good video series to get started with.

Sorry, that I missed them - sure didn't mean to!


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hahaha I was laughing too, it's ok I know it's hard to know where places are. Yeah new York (any part of it) is still at least 3 hours driving. So still too far but I will look into some of those books etc and see what I can find! Maybe even a chapters run if they have some (what a shame that would be ?)


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 16, 2015)

I was out working with Seven this afternoon, we are still working on his walking and not putting on the breaks because "he doesn't want to", then after awhile I brought out the lunge line and proceeded to try to get him started. As usual he did a lot of rearing up at me and since I didn't give in he then took off at a gallop and after a few turns pulled the line out of my hand and took off. I know I was starting to get really mad at him so when he stopped and I could get near him, took halter off and left him standing there and went inside. Spent a half hour cooling off, then went back out with halter in hand and with a lead started walking him, when he put on the breaks I started turning him in tight circles to see if he would cross over both front and back. Was looking good so did both directions with him and practiced his back-ups along with some more walking and stops. He did good so praised the dickens out of him. Ended on a good note instead of listing him on craigs list like I was about to. I want to be able to walk him outside his pen but he just isn't ready. Will try that with snow on the ground and he can't see grass. A standardbred trainer told me the best way to get his attention was to put a bit in his mouth, what do you all think about that? Paintponylvr, you are correct they are way too smart for their little britches.


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Oct 17, 2015)

Lmao lucky seven that sounds like fun! I have a little colt whoa the same...but I have been walking him outside the paddock in thr bunch since he was a couple months old...that's resulted in a couple escape attempts but he learned. I also found that being away made him uncomfortable and more willing to listen to me when I ask him to do somthing. That's the only way I could get he and his sister halter broke they were terrible foals to break!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2015)

lucky seven said:


> I was out working with Seven this afternoon, we are still working on his walking and not putting on the breaks because "he doesn't want to", then after awhile I brought out the lunge line and proceeded to try to get him started. As usual he did a lot of rearing up at me and since I didn't give in he then took off at a gallop and after a few turns pulled the line out of my hand and took off. I know I was starting to get really mad at him so when he stopped and I could get near him, took halter off and left him standing there and went inside. Spent a half hour cooling off, then went back out with halter in hand and with a lead started walking him, when he put on the breaks I started turning him in tight circles to see if he would cross over both front and back. Was looking good so did both directions with him and practiced his back-ups along with some more walking and stops. He did good so praised the dickens out of him. Ended on a good note instead of listing him on craigs list like I was about to. I want to be able to walk him outside his pen but he just isn't ready. Will try that with snow on the ground and he can't see grass. A standardbred trainer told me the best way to get his attention was to put a bit in his mouth, what do you all think about that? Paintponylvr, you are correct they are way too smart for their little britches.


I have had horses rear up at me. A very effective way to stop this unwanted, dangerous behavior is to rush TOWARD the horse, shouting and yelling, and make him back back back back back BACK


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2015)

O brother. I hit something that sent my message before I was finished with it!

Anyway, make him back up from you and don't waste any time making him do it. Smack his chest or knees with the whip and MAKE him move away from your space. Charge into him like a ferocious bear! Mean it! It only takes a couple of times of this to cure that behavior. Scare him good.

Always carry your whip when you work with him. I call it my arm extender. I can reach parts of his body that are too far away for my arm. A tap on the rump with the whip will get him moving beside you on the lead. I use the butt of the whip for our backing exercises, tapping a shoulder to steer him straight. The whip butt also works well for scratches on the shoulder and rump as rewards.

Don't be afraid he won't like you if you are in charge. He will be a better companion if he is respectful. And if he is not a good companion, then that is when one is tempted by Craigs List. We are doing them a favor to teach them respect.

As for the bit advice, a bit is like a whip--a tool. Used appropriately, it is an excellent tool. If you are ground driving him, certainly you need to introduce the bit.

Training is a lot of work. But if we don't do it, it will never get done. Where are the Driving Brownies when we need them? I would gladly leave a bowl of milk out if Brownies would come and magically train my horse in the night...


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 17, 2015)

Worked today so not able to work with him, I do use a whip when I lunge but not when he's on a lead, will do that next time. When he nips at me, I use the flat of my hand and his jaw feels a little smack, just to let him know I won't accept his bad behavior. He's learning that rearing doesn't get him anywhere but the next time he will think I turned into those dreaded mini eating deer he's afraid of! That's why I don't walk him in the open, his lack of respect. Looking for a harness now so that I can start this winter or spring if I think he's ready. I really want for the both of us to companions that want to be together. Glad you got a laugh out of my training experience with him, be both learned a lot from it, just not sure his was a positive one. lol


----------

